# Snatch Block



## cojack (Aug 13, 2009)

thought i would share this.....Don't think you will find them cheaper


http://www.jcwhitney.com/REPLACEMENT_SNATC...0;N;2014612;0;0


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

nice


----------



## drtyTshrt (May 27, 2009)

Yeah I like that. I had know idea about them. Now it's a must have.


----------



## kawa650 (Dec 19, 2008)

Definitely cheap, not a small snatch block either


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Myron has this...I didn't know he had it. He said he only had to use it a couple of time because he's a Kawi owner (haha), but said it works great!


----------

